# Malathion WP replacement



## charlie c (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi All,

I can no longer obtain Malathion WP and am looking for a replacement systemic insecticide in a wettable powder form. Wondering what thoughs you might have? What products you are using?

This is for use in a GH situation. For a collection of about 500 plants. Of which 90% are seedlings, ex vitro, ranging in age from about 2 years to last week. 

Growing in/on various media; Sphagum moss, soilless mix, bark mixes, cork bark, and tree fern.

After about a 20 year hiatus from growing orchids, and now in our retirement, we (my bride, the fair Jacqueline and I) have started again. However, we are well behind the curve on the latest/best agents. 

Understand nothing beats good culture as a preventative measure. But we are bringing also bringing in mature plants. Some of which arrive with minor amounts of "livestock" on board. While these had been kept in check where they can from, under new conditions and after the stress of shipping, we are getting occasional flushes of "undesirables". 

Any thoughts, suggestions, ideas, experiences would be very appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.

charlie c


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 18, 2006)

All the good pesticides keep getting done away with. I currently have been using Chlordane since I inherited a few bottles of it. Works pretty well, and hasn't harmed any seedlings or anything. I also use Diazinon, which I think is also off the market now. Unfortunately the scale and mealies in my collection are seemingly immune to it now, hence the chlordane.

Good Luck!

Jon
________
TOYOTA OPA


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 18, 2006)

some great products i've used include endeavor insecticide, talus igr, distance igr, botanigard, and of course, conserve sc.
all depends on what you're tryin' to kill....


----------



## charlie c (Aug 18, 2006)

likespaphs,

While not at all a believer in the "scorched earth" philosopy of pest control, in this case I'm looking for a "broad brush", "shotgun" approach. As a prophylactic measure against unknown assailants. Before they can get a foothold.

charlie c


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 19, 2006)

it seems that pesticides are becoming more specific rather than broader. you could always go with the neonicotinoids which would cover most things except for mites and thrips...
if you find something, it'd be best to find three things with very different modes of action so that you can rotate between pesticides. this decreases the speed at which insects develop a resistance to the pesticide.
it is very important to read the whole label and follow it. they are considered federal law. pay special attention to the parts on REI (Re-entry interval) and PPE (personal protective equipment).
then again, you could always get some generalist predators from a beneficial insect provider....


----------

